# childrens helmets



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Hard to beat a WRSI helmet--small shell and small liner and run the back band as low as it will go behind their little necks to keep their foreheads covered.

My daughters are 8 and 10 and their WRSI's fit great.
Can't beat $79.99, either, for the safest helmets on the market.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on the WRSI. I often end up wearing kid sized hats because of my small noggin, and my WRSI fits great. Small shell and liner with the back band low was MT4Runner described. Lots of color choices and a cool design with a brim, so the kids should like it and not think it's "dorky." You can customize the fit with the different liner sizes that it comes with. Very safe helmet at a reasonable price.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks I will try that


----------



## mcfarlandandrew (Apr 8, 2006)

Just picked up 3 of the NRS livery helmets for my kids. Highly adjustable ( fits 6 yr old up to my mellon) with much better protection/construction than their old plastic headband style helmets. About $45 which isn't bad if they each get a few yrs out of them


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I bought Protec for my kid for $35

Protec Ace Skateboard SXP Helmet - Kid's - Free Shipping on Protec orders over $49 at Moosejaw

Worked great for 4 years now.


----------

